# What do ya'll feed?



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

Wondering what ya'll feed your Golden mine eats "Back to Basics" which is what the breeder recomended-anybody fee that? Just wondering


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

There are a ton of food threads on here. This topic tends to sometimes get very heated but I would check in the nutrition threads or sometimes in the main discussion. But there are a ton on here you can check out. I myself do not feed that brand. But I am sure there are some on here that might and will respond to you.


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

sorry about that, I'll do better research next time


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Canidae Platinum for one and Canidae Lamb forumla for the other. Also, The Honest Kitchen, Verve.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Our rescue recommended Eagle Pack Anchovy and Sardine, so that's what we feed.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Purina Pro Plan and Blackwood Duck and Potato. But their right the only way to get a hotter discussion on a forum is to call someone's dog ugly. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Purina Pro Plan and Blackwood Duck and Potato. But their right the only to get a hotter discussion on a forum is to call someone's dog ugly. ROFL
> 
> Hooch


*ROFLMAOOOOOOO!!!!!* *Oh So True, Hooch, So True. LMAOOOO!!!!!*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You might find this interesting:

Dog Food Reviews - All Products - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester was fed Euk LB Puppy until he was 7 mos. He now eats Canidae - All Life Stages.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Purina Pro Plan and Blackwood Duck and Potato. But their right the only way to get a hotter discussion on a forum is to call someone's dog ugly. ROFL


LOL, you got that right!

Ozzy eats Canidae All Life Stages but I also give him a few things to keep his appetite up. I add to his kibble various canned foods, some table scraps of meat, veg, fruit, yogurt, etc. & Natural Balance Dog Food Rolls grated in his kibble.


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

Bonnie and JJ are on Burns adult and our 16 week old pup (non golden) is fed JWB puppy.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I feed Fromm Salmon al la Veg kibble with half a can of Wellness 95% Salmon or Venison at the evening meal or half a can of Wellness (any flavour) at evening meal. I just tried some Honest Kitchen and will see how that goes.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Boofy Bonbon said:


> Bonnie and JJ are on Burns adult and our 16 week old pup (non golden) is fed JWB puppy.


Burns here to Gracie & Oliver have the Chicken & Brown Rice Gabby has the Minibites


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

thank you all I appreciate your comments


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Mine eat Beneful.....and I don't care what anyone says about that...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Mine eat Beneful.....and I don't care what anyone says about that...


What are you nuts? (just kidding)


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Mine both eat Nutro Lamb and Rice...it's the large breed formula.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Science Diet Adult Large Breed and Science Diet JD for my recent senior girl that has bum legs.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Canidae & Innova dry & Merrick canned


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I started out with Solid Gold Wolf King and was reasonably satisfied. My trainer convinced me to change to Nature's Logic. I'm not happy with the condition of their coats and Desi's left ear is gunky. I just picked up some Canidae All Life Stages today and will start transitioning to it.


----------



## LouieLove (Jul 13, 2007)

I feed Louie Eagle Pack Holistic (gold bag). 

I guess I'm obsessed with the website (I just hope they aren't done yet because there are a lot of blank pages for the other dogs) cuz I've linked to it 4 times since joining this forum last night...but I think there is a good dog food article on it.

Y'all are sensitive about dog food around here, huh? he he he I can understand why. It is a touchy subject. I've just heard to steer clear of anything that has the words "animal digest" in it. This article talks about that a little which is why it caught my attention.

LouieLove :yipee:


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

The Honest Kitchen's Force and Embark...also Timberwolf Organics kibble - various varieties...but plan to make the switch to raw.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

A few months ago I switched to Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul, Putz loves it and I have noticed a HUGE improvement in his coat.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Sage and Taz (the greyhound mix and the golden) are on Innova Evo, and Sydney, the beagle mix is on Canidae Platinum.


----------

